# Toklat Pads



## jillybean19

I sold my HAF pad - so which pad should I get? My boy has high withers, and these are the three I'm considering, but would be open to other suggestions if you have one  Oh, and I need it SOON - I'd like to order tonight since my current pad is going in the mail tomorrow!

This is mainly the one I'm looking at and I can get it with the money I got from my HAF pad: https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Toklat_High_Profile_Over_sized_Barrel_Pad_p/fth-tohpwbp.htm

This fancy thing is on sale, but is it worth the money over the other pad? I'd be cutting into my birthday money, which I was hoping to save for some other gear that I need:
Toklat Matrix Endurance Sport Woolback Pad

Or maybe there's a happy medium with this one, but again, is it worth the extra money over the one for $110?
Toklat Woolback Barrel Endurance Saddle Pad


----------



## jillybean19

I think all three of these will fit my saddle, which I measured to be 25-26" long - it's a Big Horn endurance model 117


----------



## jillybean19

I'm leaning toward the last one, since I think it'll fit my saddle best, but provide extra strength where latigo/billets might be rubbing...


----------



## COWCHICK77

So are the Woolback pads the same as the Coolback pads that Toklat used to make?


----------



## jillybean19

COWCHICK77 said:


> So are the Woolback pads the same as the Coolback pads that Toklat used to make?


No - the woolback pads are actual wool and the coolback pads are synthetic, which is why they can be ordered in lots of colors. Longridersgear sells both and I've heard great things about both, but since I'm fine with the natural color, I want to go with real wool. I do have a coolback girth, though - which I think I'll be listing for sale soon since I switched saddles.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh Okay, someone told me that Toklat no longer made Coolback pads which we used to have a couple until they wore out. I will have to look into the Woolbacks! If they are like the Coolbacks but wool, I am sold
I don't know ANYTHING about endurance riding, but we would ride horses 10+ hours on the ranches and the Coolbacks were nice pads. We really liked them over the usual fleece with a wool topper blanket. I would invest in a Wool back to test it out. We try to be careful about not burning a horses back with the heat build up, which is why we like wool pads too because they breathe.


----------



## Faustinblack

Toklat not making coolback is news to me. They are still selling them at The Riding warehouse, which used to be Longriders gear. And I love the toklat pads, though I have a coolback aussie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Faustinblack said:


> Toklat not making coolback is news to me. They are still selling them at The Riding warehouse, which used to be Longriders gear. And I love the toklat pads, though I have a coolback aussie
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Complete rumor, I never really looked to tell you the truth.


----------



## jillybean19

Well, I ordered the third one. It seemed the money I saved, plus with free shipping, was worth it for the extra support on the high-friction areas of the pad. I can't wait! Unfortunately, it'll be 10 days before it's in stock, though :S Oh well - I also ordered my seat pad!!


----------



## clippityclop

sweet! show some pics once you get your hands on it to try it out.

I have both an endurance coolback pad and a woolback western pad with shims. The real wool is just a tiny bit heavier than the coolback and the piling is tighter, but as far as washing goes, the synthetic will survive the wash better - the woolbacks have to be wirebrushed out or they will pill. They also stain. I have had both for years - they are still competing neck and neck to see which one will outlast the other...

don't know which one i like better b/c they both have good points! I do know for a fact that I enjoy them both and will buy the Toklat wool again. 

To be honest, I've been SO tempted to die my natural colored one - I've had it for so long that I'm tired of the color. I just don't have the guts to do it b/c #1, they are expensive and I don't want to ruin it and #2, what if the color transfers to my horse? LOL! A palomino with a bright blue back!:-o:lol::lol:


----------



## jillybean19

If you dye it correctly, you shouldn't have to worry about it getting on your horse's back. I think i'm going to leave mine natural, though I have considered whether I might want to dye it. Everything else I have is so colorful, maybe a neutral will be nice


----------



## BlueSpark

Thanks for posting this, I was just debating this question myself! I'm going to order my wool back in the next few weeks, But I think I will dye mine. All my tack will be bright green, my saddle pad may as well be too


----------

